# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Application.cfm une seule fois

## cedlannoy

Bonjour,
est t-il possible d'executer la page application.cfm une seule fois,
c'est--dire juste a l'arriv de l'internaute sur le site web ?

Merci

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

La rponse est non. La page Application.cfm est excute  chaque requte de l'utilisateur.

Mais on peut excuter une seule une partie du code de la page en utilisant la variable session.

Pseudo-Code Application.cfm:

```

```

Il existe d'autres solutions avec CF comme par exemple travailler avec l' vnement OnSessionStart.

----------

